# Sierra Rd. Pix!



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

These are low-res copies. The originals were about 7 megs each, so posting those wouldn't work...

Photo 1 - break on Sierra Rd.
Photo 2 - the [unconcerned] peloton
Photo 3 - Super domestique Horner looking after Levi


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Nice pix, 9, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crampandgoslow (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice pixs! Thanks for sharing.

Re: pic #3, facial hair be damned, Steven Cozza's gotta be one of the easiest guys to pick out of a group pic. I have a crappy cell phone pic from further up Sierra, and everyone looks like a blob except...yep, Cozza...


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

One more with Cavendish & Cancellera on the left...


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

Here's a video I took today of the leaders at the top of Sierra rd 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1uv-Vpg9bs

And one of the peloton a few minutes back (poor iphone video) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvBuM6wxTJY


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Here's Lance and Cancellara










We had just done the "pre-climb" up Sierra Road. Damn that is a tough climb. Remarkably they were going at a good clip but not ungodly. I saw them come up Tunitas last year and they were superhuman.


----------

